# How clearly do you think?



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 29, 2003)

I've seen stuff like this before, but this was a new take on it.  It was fun....


How's your aging intelligence? Take the following test (5 questions) here and determine if you are losing it or are still "with it."   The spaces are so you don't see the answers until you have made your own....

OK, relax, clear your mind and.... begin.

>1. What do you put in a toaster?
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>A.  The answer is "bread." If you said "toast," then give up now and go do 
>something else. Try not to hurt yourself.
>
>If you said, "bread," go to Question 2.
>
>
>2. Say "silk" five times. Now spell "silk." What do cows drink?
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>Answer: Cows drink water. If you said "milk," please do not attempt the 
>next question.   Your brain is obviously over stressed and may even 
>overheat.  It may be that you need to content yourself with reading 
>something more appropriate such as "Children's World."
>
>If you said, "water" then proceed to Question 3.
>
>
>3. If a red house is made from red bricks and a blue house is made from 
>blue bricks and a pink house is made from pink bricks and a black house is 
>made from black bricks, what is a greenhouse made from?
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>Answer: Greenhouses are made from glass. If you said "green bricks," what 
>the devil are you still doing here reading these questions??
>
>If you said "glass," then go on to Question 4.
>
>
>4. If the hour hand on a clock moves 1/60 of a degree every minute then how 
>many degrees will the hour hand move in one hour?
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>Answer: One degree. If you said "360 degrees" or anything other than "one 
>degree," you are to be congratulated on getting this far, but you are 
>obviously out of your league. Turn your pencil in and exit the room.
>
>
>Everyone else proceed to the final question.
>
>
>5. Without using a calculator -- You are driving a bus from London to 
>Milford Haven in Wales. In London, 17 people get on the bus. In Reading, 
>six people get off the bus and nine people get on. In Swindon, two people 
>get off and four get on. In Cardiff, 11 people get off and 16 people get 
>on. In Swansea, three people get off and five people get on.  In Carmathen, 
>six people get off and three get on. You then arrive at Milford Haven.
>What was the name of the bus driver?
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>Answer: Oh, for crying out loud! Don't you remember? YOU are the driver!



Steve


----------



## GaryM (Dec 2, 2003)

> [
> >
> >
> >4. If the hour hand on a clock moves 1/60 of a degree every minute then how
> ...



What time is it?





Time to get a new clock!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2003)

that last one stumped me for a second! :rofl:


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 2, 2003)

I cheated.  I did all the questions even though I should have stopped after No. 2.     I did get 1, 3 and 5 right though.  Caught those right away.  :wavey: 

Lorrie


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 2, 2003)

Paul and I got the same answer on the last one.  

I think he cheated and read off my paper.  I'm telling.



Steve


----------



## Mithios (Dec 16, 2003)

That was interesting !!


----------

